# Harp diagrams in Dorico?



## VinRice (Mar 9, 2019)

Anybody here creating harp diagrams in Dorico? I can't find anything in the manual about them. If you are writing them out just using the text tool, anybody know the key combo for the natural sign (flat and sharp are easy obvs.)?


----------



## HeliaVox (Mar 9, 2019)

https://www.scoringnotes.com/reviews/harp-font-makes-easy-work-of-creating-diagrams/


----------



## VinRice (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks for that. I've got Gould and I think I probably agree that actual diagrams could be annoying for experienced Harpists. I've heard that from other sources as well (though I've never worked with an actual harpist). It's easy enough to write it out in text but you really need the natural sign and don't know how to get it! Might try the diagram font and see how it goes down.


----------



## VinRice (Mar 9, 2019)

On the Mac you can grab the natural, flat and sharp symbols from the Character Viewer if anybody didn't know.


----------



## JT (Mar 9, 2019)

IMO, If you've never worked with a live harpist before, then don't think that your diagrams are going to necessarily help. More than likely the harpist will cross everything out and add their own.

If this is for a recording session where time is of the essence, then get together with a harpist before hand and figure out what needs to be on the part.

If this isn't for a session, then let the harpist add their own pedaling.


----------

